# Lp pro light ?



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

They aren't cheap but, probably one of the best pieces of archery equipment I've ever bought... Lightweight, dependable, good battery life... I have 2 that are a few years old, and they work flawlessly...


----------



## markb317 (Nov 18, 2009)

The best light out there,I have two lights and they work great. They have brightness adjustments and timers that will shut them off at the programed time.


----------



## Deer Slayer I (Feb 21, 2010)

ive had mine for 5 years best money spent


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

i have them on all my sights with the blue fiber its the best i shoot a six power nu.2 cl


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

I have 2 and they are the best light out there.


----------



## AOarcheryshop (Feb 28, 2008)

yeep.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

They are an awesome light. I have used them for years. I have some new in the pack for sale if you decide to try one.


----------



## psemadman (Jul 7, 2007)

Seems there is nothing but positive reviews on the LP Pro Light so I think I will try one. Thanks to all for responding to my question.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

psemadman said:


> Seems there is nothing but positive reviews on the LP Pro Light so I think I will try one. Thanks to all for responding to my question.


Yep. I let mine go with a set of sights that I sold, and I regret it.


----------



## forked point (Dec 27, 2010)

What thread size for a large classic scope?


----------



## Jay-J (Apr 20, 2005)

First year using one and I love it so far. Take "outbackarcher" up on his offer. He is a good guy to deal with!


----------



## athomPT (Dec 14, 2008)

love mine, wish I had bought one before now! Now if I can only get over my fear of installing the blue fiber on my x31 scope! Any suggestions/instrutions?


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

I love mine and would never get rid of it. Great outdoors and indoors. Larry at LP really takes care of you too.


----------



## 3-D Quest (Jan 26, 2007)

forked point said:


> What thread size for a large classic scope?


10-32


----------



## forked point (Dec 27, 2010)

3-D Quest said:


> 10-32


Thanks Quest!


----------



## 1ELKAHOLIC (Dec 8, 2010)

I got mine 2 weeks ago. I thought it was badly over priced and kinda ugly. Now I think it was money well spent helps a ton!


----------



## Dr.Dorite (Oct 27, 2008)

See where Lancaster has them on sale. Save $10.00


----------



## Wazz13 (Oct 4, 2009)

Picked mine up this year @ the IBO Worlds, Larry installed it for me in no time. Great light, love the blue fiber. Top notch and worth the $$


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Awesome lighting system. My eyes are aging and this is a must for me.
DB


----------



## Indianajohn (Aug 27, 2011)

Go to the first leg of the IBO at Bedford and have Larry install it for you. He will take good care of you!


----------



## heh (Oct 28, 2002)

Its the best thing I've found for my aging eyes. You'll be happy you got it. heh


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Orde mine from lancasters yesturday
DB


----------



## nock tune (Jul 5, 2009)

What color shows up the best? Someone told me Blue!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

nock tune said:


> What color shows up the best? Someone told me Blue!


Majority and almost I know use Blue. 
DB


----------



## BERKUTMAKS (Nov 12, 2009)

I have CBE sight and scope 1 5/8, what kit will be for this scope.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

BERKUTMAKS said:


> I have CBE sight and scope 1 5/8, what kit will be for this scope.


I order the 8/32 kit with two blue fibers that come with it, I shot the same scope. The thread that holds the fiber on top will be where you attached the strap that holds the item on the light that holds the fiber to allow the light to come through. 
DB


----------



## BERKUTMAKS (Nov 12, 2009)

thanks,....


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

BERKUTMAKS said:


> I have CBE sight and scope 1 5/8, what kit will be for this scope.


Instead of using the up pin and having to run the fiber down around the scope, I moved the pin to the top and have a down pin. Now I only have about 1 3/4" of fiber to deal with. Mine is on a CBE Scope. Just tell Larry, he will send u the right one.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

draw29 said:


> Instead of using the up pin and having to run the fiber down around the scope, I moved the pin to the top and have a down pin. Now I only have about 1 3/4" of fiber to deal with. Mine is on a CBE Scope. Just tell Larry, he will send u the right one.


Larry does not sale online any more. He sales at the shoots or you can buy from lancasters.
DB


----------



## BERKUTMAKS (Nov 12, 2009)

lancasters.


----------

